# Looking for dimensions of the clutch kick-out block for a 5914



## Holescreek (Jun 12, 2017)

My 5914 was missing the clutch kick out block when I bought it.   The clutch kick out block mounts on the square shaft below the apron and is adjusted longitudinally on that shaft to stop the carriage when the block trips the clutch handle.   I'm not sure which Clausing models had a clutch/brake lever but there can't be much difference between models.

I'm hoping someone here has one on there lathe that can supply good pics with a scale next to the part so I can put together enough dimensions to make one for my lathe.


----------



## Dhector (Jun 12, 2017)

Holescreek said:


> My 5914 was missing the clutch kick out block when I bought it.   The clutch kick out block mounts on the square shaft below the apron and is adjusted longitudinally on that shaft to stop the carriage when the block trips the clutch handle.   I'm not sure which Clausing models had a clutch/brake lever but there can't be much difference between models.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has one on there lathe that can supply good pics with a scale next to the part so I can put together enough dimensions to make one for my lathe.



Good idea. My 6913 doesn't have one either and I think it would be nice to have. They are available through clausing for the 6913 but its 201.32 for all the parts. Be fun to make one. The pic shows the parts for it for the 6900 series. I have no clue if they are identical or not. Maybe someone has one and if they are the same we can both benefit.


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 12, 2017)

I did a little more digging and found a pair of hand drawings with dimensions floating around the 'net.  I don't know if I can post them here or not, they're not mine and they are not signed or dated.


----------



## songbird (Jun 13, 2017)

Holescreek said:


> My 5914 was missing the clutch kick out block when I bought it.   The clutch kick out block mounts on the square shaft below the apron and is adjusted longitudinally on that shaft to stop the carriage when the block trips the clutch handle.   I'm not sure which Clausing models had a clutch/brake lever but there can't be much difference between models.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has one on there lathe that can supply good pics with a scale next to the part so I can put together enough dimensions to make one for my lathe.


Every once on a blue moon you can find one on eBay, I just never wanted to spend the money. I would like to make one also. JB.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 15, 2017)

Holescreek,

If there is no copyright info and no name or other attribution, they should be OK to upload.  Combine them both into a single PDF, give it a meaningful file name beginning with the word "Clausing", and upload it to  DOWNLOADS.  I think that the correct location would be

List Of Categories (Click Here First For Alpha Sorted List)\
Click HERE - Machine Manuals, Catalogs & Drawings Alpha-Sorted By Badge\
Clausing/Colchester/Bantam/Johannson/Covel\
Clausing Drawings


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 15, 2017)

Done


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## songbird (Jun 16, 2017)

Holescreek said:


> Done


Double thanks


----------



## Enderw88 (Jul 21, 2017)

I just called Clausing the other day to see if they had a bull gear for a 4800, they didn't but offered to send me a drawing.  You might try them.  They didn't charge for it and sent it within seconds of the phone call.


----------



## Gordie (Jun 28, 2018)

I have one on my machine.  I will get pics and rough drawinging ASAP.  Possibly over the weekend.


----------



## Gordie (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope these pics help you.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2018)

As I tell the Atlas people, if someone needs a part and if it isn't fairly readily available on the used market (eBay, etc.), the steps are:

1. Look up the Clausing part number in a parts manual.  There are a few of them in the Clausing section of our Downloads. So Step 0 might be:

0.  Find a parts manual.

2.  Call Clausing @ 800-323-0972, ask for old Clausing parts, and then ask whether or not they have any of the parts.  If they do, either buy it or don't, but don't waste time asking for the drawing.  If they don't, ask them to email you a PDF (or TIF if you can handle it) of the drawing or drawings.  When you get it or them, upload to the Clausing Drawings folder in the Clausing section of our Downloads.

3.  Make the part(s).


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 28, 2018)

This was an old thread resurected. 

First rule of hobby machining:  Never buy what you can make unless the finished item is cheaper than you can buy the material to make it for.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2018)

That is generally true, at least if you are capable of making it close enough to the original to work.  However, Rule 1A is that if you only have time enough to make either the item you need or the second item that you need the first one in order to make, you should buy the first one and make the second one.


----------

